# is it possible....



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

.....to build a pond on less that 25 yards of land and 10 yards wide? ive seen the youth division of the portage lake have a pond thats less than 30 yards long and is 7 yards wide.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

If you dig a hole and put a liner in it and the soils will maintain the slope needed for overwintering depth. Local laws regarding construction distance from property lines and watershed will have to be considered. 

A dug out will be tougher because you should dig at least two yards wider to allow for a 1 yard compacted clay core trench around the perimeter which in reality will take several yards of for the equipment to do the work. This would effectively shrink the pond and with slope, it may not end up deep enough to be practical.


----------

